# NO FREINDS YET



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey lads n lasses ive been a member now on this site for 4 months and just realised i still have no freinds.. dont wana sound weird but any 1 want to add me as a freind,,, lol that sounds so gay:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

ill be your friend mate.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Why don't you add other people. lol?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

get a room you two...... :whistling: ....:laugh::laugh:

:thumbup1:


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

can we move this to the AL so these two can have some privercy


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I haven't either......I cant seem to add anyone for some reason!?!?!?!?!? :confused1:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> I haven't either......I cant seem to add anyone for some reason!?!?!?!?!? :confused1:


Jojo Its cause your unapproachable. See beauty can be a hindrence.

I tried Jojo, for some reason you cant have friends


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

F R I E N D, silliest thread ever but if you add me as a friend i will add you


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> I haven't either......I cant seem to add anyone for some reason!?!?!?!?!? :confused1:


 How about you call me and we discuss it from there:whistling:

Thought you just sent friend requests out like facebook, lol who has the highest amount of friends. Makes me laugh when it turns into that on FB lol


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL...

il be your friend


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

if you want to be my friend you know what to do ....


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

haha thanks people.. well 4 freinds now, to your question who has the most freinds on here its me obviously, lol,, jojo 007 you are not allowed freinds for some reason, lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Cheers for the add matey


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Il be your friend mate! feel free to add me!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

no worries MAKA,, CHEERS waheed ive added u mate


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

look what you started mate lol.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

delhibuilder said:


> look what you started mate lol.


he doesnt need you now delhi....:laugh:....your binned he got new friends...:laugh:

:laugh: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:........


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> he doesnt need you now delhi....:laugh:....your binned he got new friends...:laugh:
> 
> :laugh: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:........


 :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i am not your friend cos i dont like you


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

haha rj68,, im gonna add you cos i think thats what u really want.. u not think tho the dafter the thread the more people u get on,, haha dont listen to him delhi im gona try add him now then he mite calm down,, lol just kiddin rj68


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

davetherave said:


> i am not your friend cos i dont like you


right spit it out david......whats/who`s got your goat?.....cmon tell us:rolleyes:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> right spit it out david......whats/who`s got your goat?.....cmon tell us


leave my goat out of this you toolface


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

is dave the rave allways this mad,, ??????????


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> is dave the rave allways this mad,, ??????????


only if you speak of his goat.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

davetherave said:


> leave my goat out of this you toolface


tell us or the goat gets it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

you mess with my goat i'll gouge your eyes out with a teaspoon you spudface


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

goat.. oh ok wont mention the goat,,, lol my mate once ate goat in ozz,,,


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

how has this turned into an arguement about my goat georgie?


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

MaxMuscle said:


> Jojo Its cause your unapproachable. See beauty can be a hindrence.
> 
> I tried Jojo, for some reason you cant have friends


I wonder why Im not allowed any friends........thats not fair! :cursing:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

haha,, just kiddin mate.. u really have a goat yeh,, there cool, my dogs dont like em tho,, bark evrytime we walk past em.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> I wonder why Im not allowed any friends........thats not fair! :cursing:


your right its not fair that we cant add you. :cursing:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

davetherave said:


> you mess with my goat i'll gouge your eyes out with a teaspoon you spudface


ahh dave i see whats up now.....even your goats gone and got new mates....... :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=22028&stc=1&d=1234475779

:laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

have you adapted that poster mate? it doesnt look any different from the tv programme


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

davetherave said:


> have you adapted that poster mate? it doesnt look any different from the tv programme


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ......... :thumbup1: :thumbup1:.....nice one dave......


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

jojo when u first set up did it ask you to avoid incoming freind alerts,, u hate people.. lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> jojo when u first set up did it ask you to avoid incoming freind alerts,, u hate people.. lol


instead of adding him im going to set up numerous accounts (to go with the ones i already have) and neg rep him every day for being so rude


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> I haven't either......I cant seem to add anyone for some reason!?!?!?!?!? :confused1:


I'll be your freind:whistling:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> jojo when u first set up did it ask you to avoid incoming freind alerts,, u hate people.. lol


ha ha thats hilarious.......yea friggin must have! I always get treated differently :crying: :crying:......

and all i want is to be accepted! lol:thumb:

I'll be billy no mates forever lol!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I'll be your freind


he told me he doesn't want to be your friend becasue you smell


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

come on davetherave just joking mate,,


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

davetherave said:


> instead of adding him im going to set up numerous accounts (to go with the ones i already have) and neg rep him every day for being so rude


i feel i now have a friend  even though i cant add u lol!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

....and also can't respond to anyone..........but wud like to thank everyone on here for my nice visitor messages lol!


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Dont worry Delhi, I will be your friend. We dont need bravo, just you and me.  lol


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

davetherave said:


> he told me he doesn't want to be your friend becasue you smell


pmsl


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

i cant send visitor messages... whats going on lol.. someone on here will no jojo n let u know,, ok lads n lasses an billy no mates lol.. im off to bed,,,, add me if u ever get it sorted jojo


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Can I be your friend jojo?


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> i cant send visitor messages... whats going on lol.. someone on here will no jojo n let u know,, ok lads n lasses an billy no mates lol.. im off to bed,,,, add me if u ever get it sorted jojo


yea i probably do smell :lol:

and dont know why we can't do the visitor message thingy, o well never mind! :cursing:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Can I be your friend jojo?


u may but i cant add any1 :confused1: lol ....maybe i need to be a member for a certain amount of time or sumfing.....


----------



## danman (Sep 28, 2007)

never knew you can add friends lol how do you do it


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

What is the difference between a friend and a contact?

A friendship is a mutual, two-way relationship between two users. It is initiated by one user and accepted by the other.

A contact is a one-way friendship. This could be where the other person does not accept the friendship, a friendship request is pending, or you do not wish to be friends at this time but want to show them as a contact only.

Where is list of friends and contacts displayed?

Your friends and contacts are displayed on the 'Contacts and Friends' page in your User CP. Your friends are also displayed in your profile page.

How can I request a friend, accept a friend or break a friendship?

There are two ways to request a friendship with someone.

The easiest way is to view the profile page of the person you want to become friends with and click the 'Befriend' link.

The other way is to add the person to your contacts first. Then from your 'Contacts and Friends' page ask to be their friend by checking the box next to their name labelled 'Friend'. Next, save the page.

If you know the username of the person you want to be friends with you can send a friend request using the box provided and clicking 'Add Friend'.

To accept a friend, go to your 'Contacts and Friends' page. At the bottom of the page you will see a list of pending requests. Check the box for the requests you wish to accept then check the 'Accept' button and save the changes. If you do not wish to be friends then select 'Reject' instead.

Breaking a friendship can be done in three ways.

From your 'Contacts and Friends' page, uncheck the box for friend for the particular person and save the changes. If you no longer wish them to be a contact either, uncheck both boxes for that person.

In your 'Profile Page', click 'Friends' and then click 'Break Friendship' next to the user's name.

In the other person's profile, click 'Friends' then find your username and click 'Break Friendship'.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

delhibuilder said:


> What is the difference between a friend and a contact?
> 
> A friendship is a mutual, two-way relationship between two users. It is initiated by one user and accepted by the other.
> 
> ...


i only have a contacts add thingy, nothing about friends on mine.......


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

contact a mod.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

delhibuilder said:


> contact a mod.


She can't pm, i'll do it


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> She can't pm, i'll do it


fanks hun x


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

is jojo a woman?

i will have to look at my comments in this thread and ammend them so i don't blow my chance of being "in there"


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Add me


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> Hey lads n lasses ive been a member now on this site for 4 months and just realised i still have no freinds.. dont wana sound weird but any 1 want to add me as a freind,,, lol that sounds so gay:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


I'll be your friend but no feeling my **** :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Add me


send me a pair of dirty knicks

nah im only joking im not a pervert all of the time,

i sleep some of the time


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'm gonna LMAO when you lot find out JoJo is actually a 65 year old bald man!!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

most people are friends here its not just if u are on a buddy list to be honest


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I'm gonna LMAO when you lot find out JoJo is actually a 65 year old bald man!!


I think that's actually her, friends with Fivos I think?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

there is a picture of them together in her album never imagined five o to look that way i have mental faces of most people on here

dave the rave reminds me of a bouncer called day at my local so u have his face lol plus he is from manchester too


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I'm gonna LMAO when you lot find out JoJo is actually a 65 year old bald man!!


as long as i get someones knickers im not bothered, even if it is the 65 year old bald mans wives


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think that's actually her, friends with Fivos I think?


Alright Columbo! LMAO

-Yeah me too, but its just funny when you get pretty girls on this site all the guys knees buckle LOL


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Alright Columbo! LMAO
> 
> -Yeah me too, but its just funny when you get pretty girls on this site all the guys knees buckle LOL


:lol:so true. Too much testosterone floating around this board that why.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

well suposedly a daft n stupid thread n look how many posts there has been,, haha, most probably only cos jojo has been on it.. not fcukin suprised.... thanks anyway for some of my now new friends


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

remember i was always your first lol.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

haha, yeh u were dont worrie i wont 4get mate,


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> I'm gonna LMAO when you lot find out JoJo is actually a 65 year old bald man!!


Ha Ha thats funny...na that is her i should know :whistling:

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Alright Columbo! LMAO
> 
> -Yeah me too, but its just funny when you get pretty girls on this site all the guys knees buckle LOL


Yea but even funnier is when all the girls pal up the blokes but dont pal up the pretty girls!

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think that's actually her, friends with Fivos I think?


of course its me....why wouldn't it be?!?!? :confused1: I got enough pics on my profile, and even with other people!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

offo said:


> there is a picture of them together in her album never imagined five o to look that way i have mental faces of most people on here
> 
> dave the rave reminds me of a bouncer called day at my local so u have his face lol plus he is from manchester too


the picture is me with Fivos, not Five-o.... two different people, just to clarify :thumb:


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Fivos got any pics you should be posting of your "Friend" in the MA ? :whistling:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

«Fatman« said:


> Fivos got any pics you should be posting of your "Friend" in the MA ? :whistling:


he has many :whistling: lol


----------



## midnight1973 (Feb 10, 2009)

take time to get to know members. think ill be in the same boat as you.lol from norma no mates


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

rep me and il add u as a friend, deal? lol


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

midnight1973 said:


> take time to get to know members. think ill be in the same boat as you.lol from norma no mates


ha ha yea no one likes us :lol: .....u cant add friends for a month so i been told x


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

soze how do i rep u mate and what does that do, jojo u should be able to add some1 within the first month i would rekon,, bet u end up with more freinds than me in your first day mostely guys aswell,,lol. if u remember add me first so i can be ur first uk m buddy..


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> soze how do i rep u mate and what does that do, jojo u should be able to add some1 within the first month i would rekon,, bet u end up with more freinds than me in your first day mostely guys aswell,,lol. if u remember add me first so i can be ur first uk m buddy..


ryt bravo me old pal. u see under the pic there are 3 icons, the one in the middle that looks like a man - click on it. then a box will appear asking whether u approve or disapprove of the comment, by approving u are reppin the other person, simple as. try it mate


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

..add me Pal...im brand new here...current friend count is 0

anymore friends out there??


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

Cant see why not


----------

